# Gear Ratio for SS



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

Curious about gear ratios for single speed:

I have a 2010 Kona Cowan Frame, that I bought used, it only came with standard dropouts, for use with a derailuer. 
I know the frame has single speed dropouts, I found them here:
Kona Z dropouts - Hangers and Dropouts - Kona 'Z' Dropouts for 2009 Cowan + 5-0 Frames - High Intensity Bike Shop

preferably I would like to have these horizontal dropouts, that have built in tensioners, I want to run the bike single speed. However they are out of stock and cost about $60 total for both sides....

Well my real question here is ->
With standard dropouts, what is the best gear ratio that you can build so your chain will have the right amount of links and still properly tension? I would like to avoid having to use one of those roller things to keep my chain tight. Or is this even possible?
Thx = ]


----------



## dunc27 (Jul 24, 2011)

My experience tells me you are going to have to use a chain tensioner, no way around it I don't think.

I use those horizantal drop outs on my 5-O. As pricey as they are, they are well work it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> Curious about gear ratios for single speed:
> 
> I have a 2010 Kona Cowan Frame, that I bought used, it only came with standard dropouts, for use with a derailuer.
> I know the frame has single speed dropouts, I found them here:
> ...


Chainstay length calculator - Ridemonkey.com


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Most single speeds run a gear ratio of 55


----------



## evelyn_cates (Aug 6, 2011)

why don't you use tensioner to keep the chain tight?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You can get that magic combo that will let you run ss and no tensioner in vertical drops, but "chain stretch", and slight variations in chainwheel sizes make it fairly impractical. Your best bet is to buck up for the horizontal drops, or get a good tensioner.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

what would be a good tensioner, for a rider thats quite abusive, and the bike will get ridden almost 7 days a week


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*I just went through this...*

And you have to run a tensioner on vertical drop outs. I had it dialed as good as it gets, and it would still throw a chain occasionally. That can be VERY bad.

The Godspeed spring loaded tensioner is the best bet. It allows for tight/slack chain tension and tucks out of the way nicely so your heel doesn't click on it. It runs smooth.


----------

